# "petco preferred" herbal ich treatment? Anyone used this?



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

I just got this for free from petco, and it doesn't actually have listed ingredients! That frightens me a bit, so I don't want to use it until I can figure out how safe and effective it is.

It says it treats:
Ich
Velvet
Saprolegniasis
Trichodiniasis

It says it contains:
A proprietary blend of natural herbs in an aqueous solution

.. But no ingredients of what said blend contains :/ !

It also lists that it is not to be used with sulfinate, or sulfoxyalte-based water conditioners, and that it COULD be harmful to inverts, so I'm assuming that means there is copper in it..?

It's bothersome, but I got it for free, so I was just wondering if there was any worth to it at all. 

Has anyone seen an indepth look at it, or used it themselves? I tried to google it, but I can't seem to find ANY reviews. Any help would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Probbaly some sort of Tea Tree Oil, Aloe and some other crap thrown in. Whether it works, I don't know. I think of the "skin tag herbal" remover sold on TV right now, approved by the Homeopathic Pharmacopia Convention of America, whatever the hell that is. lol.


----------



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

GeToChKn said:


> Probbaly some sort of Tea Tree Oil, Aloe and some other crap thrown in. Whether it works, I don't know. I think of the "skin tag herbal" remover sold on TV right now, approved by the Homeopathic Pharmacopia Convention of America, whatever the hell that is. lol.


Yeah, it's why I feel a bit... leery about it, haha.

I think for now I'll just stick to warm water and salt . It's never failed me yet! Haha.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Yup, salt + a heater in a small tank, plastic container, whatever has cured ich like 99.99% of the time for me as well. It works, it's cheap and like you said, never seems to fail.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.kordon.com/kordon/ich_attack/index.htm

Sounds like rebranded Ich Attack (which does work). Read their info. It's either a direct plagiarism or highly coincidental.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

m00se said:


> http://www.kordon.com/kordon/ich_attack/index.htm
> 
> Sounds like rebranded Ich Attack (which does work). Read their info. It's either a direct plagiarism or highly coincidental.


I tried the Kordon product last year about this time on some Cherry Barbs I bought that had the worst kind of ICK. The kind you don't see in the store and see once you get the fish home. :icon_roll

I do use a Q-Tank, bare with a seasoned HOB, heater. I dosed full strength 2Xs a day for 3 days, then full dose 1X for another 4 days, 30% Water Change. Then 1/2 dose 1x a day for a week. 30% W/C (I normally do 30% a week on the Q-Tank anyway.

I did loose one of the fish, the one the most infected. I still have those fish today.


----------



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

m00se said:


> http://www.kordon.com/kordon/ich_attack/index.htm
> 
> Sounds like rebranded Ich Attack (which does work). Read their info. It's either a direct plagiarism or highly coincidental.


Hmm, it does sound pretty damn similar; Thanks for the link/info!


I guess it's the petco version of super markets making the bagged cereal-- it's the same darn thing, except they changed the name and it's cheaper, ha.

I may or may not try it, still on the fence.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Ken's Fish has the big bottles for $5.95 (plus shipping) and that's as cheap as I've found it. LFS usually marks it up quite a bit.

http://www.kensfish.com/


----------

